# USCG License Debate



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

As I read various sources on the Internet it raises a question in my mind about where to draw the line for the requirement for a USCG license to operate any vessel offshore. I think that anyone who operates any vessel (recreational included) beyond the state waters boundary line should hold at least an OUPV (6-Pack) license. Why, you ask?

I continue to read posts here and other places where people ask opinions about taking an 18' to 21' bay boat 25+ miles offshore. If you have to ask, the answer should be no! I also see posts from people who buy a new half million dollar center console at the boat show and are self-described offshore novices. If you buy a 39' Yellowfin and you've never been offshore then you need to have a qualified person with you for several trips at least.

A basic OUPV license is easy to obtain if, in fact, you have enough boating experience to earn a license. If you don't have the required days outside the demarcation line then you have no business being out there in the first place without a qualified person on board. Even a basic OUPV license requires you to learn rules of the road, basic navigation, weather, safety equipment and procedures and many other useful topics.

Let me hear your comments.


----------



## Tmingle (Mar 23, 2016)

I hold a 100 ton and in principle I agree, how ever there would need to be a grand father clause that if you can demonstrate proficiency you would not need a license. I learn more throughout the years from old salts than I need studying for the test.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would expand that to all boaters. Need a license just like a drivers license.

The Coast Guard OUPV license required for commercial covers a lot of things many boaters (including guides) just wont use.

Setup a required class that does teach all the rest of the info you will use and have it be required of all boaters on the water. Just like a drivers license.

As it is right now a 13 year old with their hour long online boater safety can take that 39ft Yellowfin to cuba....


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

sgrem said:


> I would expand that to all boaters. Need a license just like a drivers license.
> 
> The Coast Guard OUPV license required for commercial covers a lot of things many boaters (including guides) just wont use.
> 
> ...


I disagree with every post so far, respectfully of course. There are plenty of 6 pack holders who have no business operating a boat much less charging money to do it. Just because you have the time and money to sit in a classroom for a week and get a piece of paper doesn't make you a "qualified captain."

Do I have one, no. Am I going to get one, eventually, when time and disposable income allow. Would I put my capabilities up against most boat operators asking about taking a flat bottom boat to baker, definitely. There is no substitute for experience, and I'm not talking about pencil whipping the hours logged, as is the case in a lot of instances.

I guess my point to add, I've been operating boats since I was very young. I had great operators and captains teach me responsible boat operation. From the ramp to the shelf and in between. I dont think requiring a certificate to do it is the right way.

Just my opinion, and not knocking those who have taken the time to obtain one and do it right. Most of them use their credentials as a way to make a living, I get it. But that was their choice. I chose to do something else, and enjoy boating and fishing when I have time.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I've seen more sunk and overturned boats in the past year than in the ten years prior combined.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

I think there should definitely be some type of â€œboating licenseâ€ requirement, but making everyone get a 6 pack license would be like making every car driver get a CDL. Unnecessary and government overreach IMO. Also, making people take and pass a class wonâ€™t ever fix stupid.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

If a course was required like it is for driving then why do we have so many auto accidents that are caused by idiots behind the wheel. 95% of the captains course would not benefit boaters in general. In my opinion you just canâ€™t fix stupid. The ignorant people in boats are probably ignorant people in an automobile who just have more more money, credit, or just the desire to own a boat. A class is a great idea but it wonâ€™t fix stupid.


----------



## marlin lane (Mar 4, 2012)

boater safety and boater courtesy are mandatory, whether taught in a course or learned through experience-also, common sense needs to be utilized


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

There is already a mandatory boaters safety course if you were born after 1993. I agree with someone above that the 6 pack requirement would be overreaching. Maybe an offshore safety class that goes over requirements and safety techniques and basic offshore rules but not the 6 pack deal. Ive been driving a boat since i was around 7 or 8, have owned one since i was 14 (51 now). Didnt start venturing offshore much until about 10-12 years ago. All the knowledge I learned over the years prepared me for whatever the gulf has thrown at me.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

To add to or correct one of the above posts - you don't just have to pass some tests and pay a fee to get a license - you have to have documented sea time signed off by another master or vessel owner. And it's a lot of days too. It still doesn't mean that you know how to maneuver a boat - as I can attest ;-)


James


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Iâ€™ve run a 21â€™ cat as far as the flower gardens since the mid 90â€™s without an OUPV. Iâ€™ve also been on boats with an OUPV that I didnâ€™t feel safe with. One left the launch without the plug in the boat and I was the one who noticed that we were heavy. If you need the government to keep you safe, you probably need to be culled anyway. JMO

Hauling for hire definitely needs regulation.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Not to far out from folks buying camper trailers. Some people have no business driving large passenger vehicles let alone pulling trailers. they will sell anybody a monster 35ft plus RV or 5th wheel that has never pulled, backed up, maneuvered, any kind of trailer. 

Makes for a good show at camp sometimes but dangerous on the road.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seahawk66 (Aug 11, 2010)

Boating is much like everything else in life. You have the responsible and irresponsible. I have been boating since Loran-A. I am licensed and have taken the Power Squadron course. I did these things for my safety and that of my passengers. I think the Power Squadron course is the most appropriate for recreational boaters. But, it is doubtful that either will make the irresponsible more responsible.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

jamesw said:


> To add to or correct one of the above posts - you don't just have to pass some tests and pay a fee to get a license - you have to have documented sea time signed off by another master or vessel owner. And it's a lot of days too. It still doesn't mean that you know how to maneuver a boat - as I can attest ;-)
> 
> James


Forgot to mention that. Makes you wonder if some of the guides really logged that much time beforehand or just had someone sign off. I dont mean that to anyone here, moreso the guides that are the subject in a "i got burned wading" threads.

I was born before 1993, and still have my boaters ed because it was pretty useful info when I was a teenager learning.

Also, if you want to rent a boat in another state, they may accept your tx boaters ed in place of theirs. Its not a bad thing to have.

But to force everyone to get their 6 pack because of increased accidents is right up there with trying to legislate common sense...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

More government involvement fixes the problems every time.....


can not regulate stupid, can tax it but no amount of paper stops it.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Guys....imagine if we didnt require drivers license. There are too many unlicensed drivers on the road now. Imagine what it would be like with no drivers license requirements? Think the streets would be more dangerous for everyone you love? For your wife heading to the store for groceries.....for your kiddo zipping around to see their friends. Imagine noone on the road needs a license.....

Now replace the above with boaters license and you dont have to imagine it. Just go out on the water its every day.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I say no to any requirement. People have been n venturing to sea in various craft for a gazillion years. And still do so all over the world.

What gives a government the authority to tell a person they can't unless they get permission from some Agency?

Now at the same time don't expect the Government to come rescue you If you get in trouble.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Guys....imagine if we didnt require drivers license. There are too many unlicensed drivers on the road now. Imagine what it would be like with no drivers license requirements? Think the streets would be more dangerous for everyone you love? For your wife heading to the store for groceries.....for your kiddo zipping around to see their friends. Imagine noone on the road needs a license.....
> 
> Now replace the above with boaters license and you dont have to imagine it. Just go out on the water its every day.


by the numbers boating is safer then driving..... your odds of having an accident on the way to the ramp are far higher then on the water.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

With the number of new boaters that are on the water I'm all for a license to operate any vessel. Too many people have the means to get on the water but zero experience or knowledge of boating. And I would not be on board for a grandfather rule. If you have the experience passing the test should be no problem.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Guys....imagine if we didnt require drivers license. There are too many unlicensed drivers on the road now. Imagine what it would be like with no drivers license requirements? Think the streets would be more dangerous for everyone you love? For your wife heading to the store for groceries.....for your kiddo zipping around to see their friends. Imagine noone on the road needs a license.....
> 
> Now replace the above with boaters license and you dont have to imagine it. Just go out on the water its every day.


There are over 3 million vehicles in Harris county alone. Itâ€™s a little different. Lol


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

The numbers of automobiles and fact that cars are all often in close proximity with each other because they generally have to drive in limited areas called public roadways are why there are drivers license requirements. Boating is nothing like that, thankfully, but Iâ€™d still be in favor of some type of basic license being required to operate a boat on public waters. It might force some people to get some knowledge that could help keep them and others safe one day.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Rockfish2 said:


> The numbers of automobiles and fact that cars are all often in close proximity with each other because they generally have to drive in limited areas called public roadways are why there are drivers license requirements. Boating is nothing like that, thankfully, but Iâ€™d still be in favor of some type of basic license being required to operate a boat on public waters. It might force some people to get some knowledge that could help keep them and others safe one day.


There already is. If you were born after 1993 it is required to drive a watercraft. In 15 years, that is the majority of the boat owners out there.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

I chartered offshore for ten years. The gulf is not forgiving. Sold my bayboat acouple years ago. The guy who boat it i spent the day with trying to teach him to be safe. HE SCARED ME. Had a friend always asking me to go offshore fishing with me. Never did and glad because one night he didn't return. tThey found his boat upside down 30 miles out of Freeport but never found the bodies. ALLWAYS SAFETY FIRST IN THE GULF. Thats the way it was with my clients. If conditions were bad we canceled period. I was responsible for their safety. I always choose safety first.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

A six pack is pretty much a joke nowadays. Every little bikini wearing â€œdeckhandâ€ is getting their merchant Mariners license....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

reel thing said:


> Never did and glad because one night he didn't return. tThey found his boat upside down 30 miles out of Freeport but never found the bodies. .


What year did this happen?


----------



## bluewaterauburn (May 23, 2010)

I was required to pass a boaters safety course in Alabama. I was issued an ID with vessel endorsement and then when I received a drivers license the "V" was included. Requiring a 6-pack is overreaching but I do believe that some sort of proficiency test should be required. The exam helps learn the rules of navigation but operational safety is learned over time with experience. Unfortunately operational proficiency is not as cut and dry as speed limits, stop signs, and signal use and every vessel is different. Boats are closer to airplanes than cars.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

What the hell? You bunch of regulation loving liberals or what? More shut'em down attitudes. Must be contagious from the democrats running our cities.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Fin-Atic said:


> There already is. If you were born after 1993 it is required to drive a watercraft. In 15 years, that is the majority of the boat owners out there.


Itâ€™s not quite the same, since all they basically have to do is take a course and the â€œlicenseâ€ never expires or has to be renewed, but I hear you. I donâ€™t think itâ€™s a terrible thing.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

offshorefanatic said:


> A six pack is pretty much a joke nowadays. Every little bikini wearing â€œdeckhandâ€ is getting their merchant Mariners license....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isnâ€™t getting a six-pack license a very different thing than getting a merchant mariner certification? I always thought the latter was a lot more difficult to obtain, but maybe Iâ€™m mistaken.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Good debate folks.

Looks like there are boaters in favor of some sort of official training, some in favor of licensing and some whose last three words will be, "hold my beer!". 

I think the TPWD online training would at least be a move in the right direction. Probably should be required by everyone who operates any boat anywhere. No good old boy grandfathering.

It's disheartening to see people without any USCG license disparaging those that are licensed. ALL of the captains that I know are very capable and conscientious people.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Rockfish2 said:


> Isnâ€™t getting a six-pack license a very different thing than getting a merchant mariner certification? I always thought the latter was a lot more difficult to obtain, but maybe Iâ€™m mistaken.


FYI, OUPV is an official USCG merchant mariner document that must be coupled with a medical certificate. In order to renew your document every 5 years you must have logged 360 sea days and pass a medical exam. OUPV qualifies you to operate a 100 ton vessel up to 100 miles offshore with six paid passengers. Many Captains also have a Master level document that allows them to operate inspected commercial vessels up to their rated passenger capacity and tonnage rating.

It's a little more significant than what might have been insinuated in this thread.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> FYI, OUPV is an official USCG merchant mariner document that must be coupled with a medical certificate. In order to renew your document every 5 years you must have logged 360 sea days and pass a medical exam. OUPV qualifies you to operate a 100 ton vessel up to 100 miles offshore with six paid passengers. Many Captains also have a Master level document that allows them to operate inspected commercial vessels up to their rated passenger capacity and tonnage rating.
> 
> It's a little more significant than what might have been insinuated in this thread.


Thanks, very informative. And Iâ€™m with you, the idea of making some people get a boating license and others not solely based on age is idiotic. You could be 21 years old and super-experienced and sensible or 40 years old with no experience or common sense - the person Texas makes get the license is the wrong one.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> FYI, OUPV is an official USCG merchant mariner document that must be coupled with a medical certificate. In order to renew your document every 5 years you must have logged 360 sea days and pass a medical exam. OUPV qualifies you to operate a 100 ton vessel up to 100 miles offshore with six paid passengers. Many Captains also have a Master level document that allows them to operate inspected commercial vessels up to their rated passenger capacity and tonnage rating.
> 
> It's a little more significant than what might have been insinuated in this thread.


Capt....just to emphasize the 100 miles offshore is only if you have a near coastal endorsement which requires at least 90 documented sea service days offshore coastwise outside of 15 miles. Otherwise you would be limited to inshore only which means you cant even operate outside the jetties....

720 documented sea service days and 180 documents sea service days coastwise for masters near coastal for offshore.

Also have to maintain registration in a random drug testing program. The medical exam required is a Coast Guard physical.

My Coast Guard submission for my MMC was 70 pages long and took many months to assemble and even more months to be approved. It was a much more involved and substantial process than some seem to think here. I am an engineer with two degrees, a masters, and many certifications from the Association of Energy Engineers including have my Certified Energy Managers certification..... the captain's license is no joke and takes some work. I would not want to do it without the class.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

i think all, 100% of all vessels on the water should have some sort of basic safety operational course. too many inexperienced boaters out there, this would save lives and simply educate and make people aware of dangers and boating ethics. :texasflag


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> FYI, OUPV is an official USCG merchant mariner document that must be coupled with a medical certificate. In order to renew your document every 5 years you must have logged 360 sea days and pass a medical exam. OUPV qualifies you to operate a 100 ton vessel up to 100 miles offshore with six paid passengers. Many Captains also have a Master level document that allows them to operate inspected commercial vessels up to their rated passenger capacity and tonnage rating.
> 
> It's a little more significant than what might have been insinuated in this thread.





Captain Allan Scott said:


> A basic OUPV license is easy to obtain if, in fact, you have enough boating experience to earn a license. If you don't have the required days outside the demarcation line then you have no business being out there in the first place without a qualified person on board. Even a basic OUPV license requires you to learn rules of the road, basic navigation, weather, safety equipment and procedures and many other useful topics.
> 
> Let me hear your comments.


This thread is ********, and good chance SPAM of some kind.

When was the last time a REC fishermen was killed offshore of Texas due to Captain error?

Several cases where commercial fishermen have been killed in recent years. Explain how that paper you hold in such high regard helped those dead souls.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Capt Scott is hardly a spammer. He is an excellent Captain and a great person. He has helped me to be successful for over 12 years. In a previous life and in this one.

Commercial guys are on the water every day. Recreational guys much much less.

That's like comparing incidents of a do it yourselfer working on the electricity at his house compared to a licensed electrical contractor.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Capt Scott is hardly a spammer. He is an excellent Captain and a great person. He has helped me to be successful for over 12 years. In a previous life and in this one.
> 
> Commercial guys are on the water every day. Recreational guys much much less.
> 
> That's like comparing incidents of a do it yourselfer working on the electricity at his house compared to a licensed electrical contractor.


Please, give example of why this is needed for REC offshore fishermen.

because as it stands now this is a manufactured problem not based on facts trying to get into REC pockets more. To add insult to injury in all of this wants Big Government to oversee it, as if REC offshore fishermen do not already have enough problems with Big Government management of the fisheries now wants them to manage the Fishermen. Crock-pot full of **** is what it is.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Not just fisherman. Boat owners. Sail boats. Yachts. Whatever.

It can be a free program. I would help teach it if it became mandatory. I bet Captains all up and down the coast would.

How much does your drivers license renewal cost you? $25 That is for admin fees and seems very reasonable.

Did you take a boaters safety course? Would you help a kid take a boaters safety course? Encouragingly or begrudgingly? It could use some expanding. I bet insurance companies would give an even bigger discount for the Advanced Boaters Safety course.

Question for you hunters did you take your hunter safety? Will you make sure your kids take hunter safety? Encouragingly or begrudgingly?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Not just fisherman. Boat owners. Sail boats. Yachts. Whatever.
> 
> It can be a free program. I would help teach it if it became mandatory. I bet Captains all up and down the coast would.
> 
> How much does your drivers license renewal cost you? $25 That is for admin fees and seems very reasonable.


Already in place

https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/boater-education

Who must take a Boater Education Certification Course?
Anyone born on or after September 1, 1993 who wishes to operate certain vessels on the public waterways of Texas. See Water Safety Act for details


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> Good debate folks.
> 
> Looks like there are boaters in favor of some sort of official training, some in favor of licensing and some whose last three words will be, "hold my beer!".
> 
> ...


It was a good discussion until you chose to describe those that disagree with you as "hold my beer" group.

that was not needed and shows you don't want a discussion you want people to affirm what you believe.

Why can't we have discussion without the disparaging remarks when we disagree.

I don't think it's your job ,my neighbors job or the Governments job to be the Nanny.

There is entirely too much of that as it is. The Government was never meant to protect people from their own mistakes.

It is not and should not be a second set of parent's making sure little Johnny doesn't hurt himself.

Has nothing to do with a "hold my beer" mentality and every thing to do with being allowed freedom.

Yes the freedom to make bad decisions is just as much a right as making the good choice!!!!!

And no it would not bother me if government got out of the rescue business also.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

All valid. But I have been in situations this past year of other boaters operating unsafely putting me and my crew in danger.

All fine and good to put yourself in danger. It's when you endanger others that this becomes more and more problematic.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Already in place
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/boater-education
> 
> ...


Yes of course. Well known and understood. It is great for letting your kids get a little experience running a jetski on your local river channel or ski loop or in the canals.

Im in favor of a more advanced course for boat owners.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> Good debate folks.
> 
> Looks like there are boaters in favor of some sort of official training, some in favor of licensing and some whose last three words will be, "hold my beer!".
> 
> ...


The only time that I considered abandoning a vessel was at the boat cut when a licensed USCG Captain refused to listen to me as the tide started ripping out and I was concerned as to how we were anchored. By the time we got the rear anchor cut loose we were seconds from loosing the boat.

The other time with the missing plug that I mentioned was more of an embarrassment for the guy as we had to turn around in front of all of his guide buddies during a tournament, re trailer and let the water run out of the boat for 15 minutes. I'm sure that he would have figured it out when he tried to get on plane, but I noticed it before we left the marina. His boat too. lol

Both "Captains" had the same USCG OUPV every other guide has. I also know some very capable Captains, but it isn't because of a piece of paper. I don't think that my comments are "disparaging" towards Captains, just towards a few guys that had a piece of paper saying that they were Captains.

How about we take some personal responsibility here? If I ever haul for hire I will become an OUPV Captain but until then just leave me alone.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I wonder how many guys who have their 6 pack licenses would have them if their first 90-360 offshore trips had cost them $500 a day? Which is what it seems some folks are advocating here. But the idea that I'd have to pay a licensed captain to accompany me for my first 30-90-360 (?) days offshore would pretty much rule out ever buying an offshore boat. 

I hope they understand the reluctance to get behind proposals from the folks who would be the very ones charging that $500 a day to be the "qualified guy" accompanying every boater during the period leading up to their licensing qualifications. Seems a little bit self serving, and not in a safety kind of way...

I'm not so much against a reasonable training/licensing requirement as I am against hopping on a slippery slope that could drive the cost of getting qualified so high that only the very rich could afford the entry fee. It would be great for the guides, though.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I went to the school of hard knocks to get my sea-time. Also known as busting your *** as a deck-hand. It's a great way to learn seamanship, a trade, and the value of hard work.

James


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

offshorefanatic said:


> A six pack is pretty much a joke nowadays. Every little bikini wearing â€œdeckhandâ€Â is getting their merchant Mariners license....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enough about the 6-pack vs no 6-pack requirement... great test takers don't make great captains. People with common sense and a sense of limitations make great captains.

So Cas... these bikini wearing deckhands... You wanna share more about this?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

impulse said:


> I wonder how many guys who have their 6 pack licenses would have them if their first 90-360 offshore trips had cost them $500 a day? Which is what it seems some folks are advocating here. But the idea that I'd have to pay a licensed captain to accompany me for my first 30-90-360 (?) days offshore would pretty much rule out ever buying an offshore boat.
> 
> I hope they understand the reluctance to get behind proposals from the folks who would be the very ones charging that $500 a day to be the "qualified guy" accompanying every boater during the period leading up to their licensing qualifications. Seems a little bit self serving, and not in a safety kind of way...
> 
> I'm not so much against a reasonable training/licensing requirement as I am against hopping on a slippery slope that could drive the cost of getting qualified so high that only the very rich could afford the entry fee. It would be great for the guides, though.


I dont know anyone at all that thinks this $500 a day accompanied sea service time is even remotely part of the program. Noone is recommending such a thing at all.

If you go on a vessel as captain or mate you get your time. It can be a jon boat....
:texasflag
The 90 days for OUPV or 180 days for Masters offshore endorsement should be qualified with the specific purpose of experience offshore.

But admittedly the sea service days they will approve for OUPV are kinda squishy.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Enough about the 6-pack vs no 6-pack requirement... great test takers donâ€™t make great captains. People with common sense and a sense of limitations make great captains.
> 
> So Cas... these bikini wearing deckhands... You wanna share more about this?


We call them boat turkeys. Just stroll down to the roost (any marina) and lay that call out. (Typically dolla bills or free boat rides).

We actually have a Facebook page that has most them turkeys listed from Galveston to port A 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Just think about how this would overwhelm the system. I think training and some certification makes sense, but the USCG License is overkill. Read SGREM's remark above about being 70+ pages long, months to compile and months to endorse. 

I'm 56 years old fished since my early teens and I'd have to fudge on the hours to get my license, because I've never had the time to go more than say 20 trips a year and most of those trips are less than 6 hours. Also, none of my trips are documented. Zero. Sure my total hours add up, but not within the time frame required for the License. I am fully capable of handling a boat in some serious conditions (current, rough seas, or foul weather) and I am familiar with the rules of the road, but I couldn't pass the Rules of the Road portion of the test tomorrow.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I dont know anyone at all that thinks this $500 a day accompanied sea service time is even remotely part of the program. Noone is recommending such a thing at all.
> 
> If you go on a vessel as captain or mate you get your time. It can be a jon boat....
> :texasflag
> ...


But the OP is suggesting a 6 pack license before you're even allowed to go offshore on your own. How many days do you need before you can get a 6 pack license, and how would you get those days if you aren't allowed to go off alone without the 6 pack? You'd either have to have a very friendly OUPV buddy, or hire one out.

What's 90 days @ $500 a day? And it's not just the cost- it's scheduling someone.

Unintended consequences of the OP's suggestion. Or maybe not?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Follow the money......


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

Be careful what you wish for. More regulations means more BS. Why in the heck would you want more rules and regulations? I hold a 100 ton and I guide in Alaska 5 months out of the year. This is just typical for the world that we live in these days. Lets make more restrictions on ourselves. Boy, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

impulse said:


> But the OP is suggesting a 6 pack license before you're even allowed to go offshore on your own. How many days do you need before you can get a 6 pack license, and how would you get those days if you aren't allowed to go off alone without the 6 pack? You'd either have to have a very friendly OUPV buddy, or hire one out.
> 
> What's 90 days @ $500 a day? And it's not just the cost- it's scheduling someone.
> 
> Unintended consequences of the OP's suggestion. Or maybe not?


Again....I know lots and lots of Captains. I know exactly zero that had to go that route to get their sea service days. None. So not sure why you think that is the only option.

I think the OUPV route is out of bounds.

But I do think an advanced boaters safety requirement for boat owners should be implemented.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

boom! said:


> Follow the money......


Boom!!!!!!!!

What gives the Government the right?

Is it people that care so much about my safety?

Is it people that think I am unable to make the decision on my own? Do they think I need "looking after" for my own good?

I'm tired of people thinking they can take care of Me better than Me.

It's the height of arrogance to push that on others.

Why do so many people think everybody needs their protection?

Or is there money to be made?

OP may I ask why you brought this up?

I don't recall any recent events related to the topic.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow!!!!

So many people claiming to be Conservative and for less Government. Yet so eager for more regulation at the same time.

Makes no difference if it was free and all you did was full out a simple form.

I'm sick of people thinking they need to protect me. No More Government Nannys. Don't want it don't need it.

We have far too much already!!!!!!!


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok we get it!!! We'll address you as captain. Geez....

I recall a major incident involving a shrimp boat, a tournament, and a licensed capt a few years ago... license didn't prevent that one...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Again....I know lots and lots of Captains. I know exactly zero that had to go that route to get their sea service days. None. So not sure why you think that is the only option.
> 
> I think the OUPV route is out of bounds.
> 
> But I do think an advanced boaters safety requirement for boat owners should be implemented.


And that's exactly my point. There's no way 99% of us could afford a 6 pack license if we had to hire someone to build up our days. That's never been the way it's done.

But read the OP again. He's suggesting requiring the 6 pack to even go out offshore on your own. So the only way to build up your days would be to hire a captain to take you out. For 90 days. At (I'm figuring) $500 a day.

And under the OP's suggestion, we couldn't go offshore without the 6 pack license, or a qualified captain along for the ride.

I'm not against a reasonable training requirement, but the OP's suggestion is, as you say, out of bounds. Unless there's an ulterior motive. It would be quite the earner for anyone who does that kind of thing for a living. Maybe someone posting with the first name Captain.

On an aside, I'm surprised there's been no "Buber". That's Uber for boats. They decimated the taxi business in a lot of places by violating all kinds of hack laws with their humungous war chest to fight the legal battles. I could easily see it happening the same way with sharing boat rides. But I digress...


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

Look, if someone wants to go offshore, then go offshore. You always have to remember that you are in the food chain. Requiring someone to have a class to do this is a little over the top. The less government the better off we will all be in the long run. I am sick of politicians trying to tell me what I can do.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*

let's do away with all laws and rules, make it a free for all. get rid of drivers license and required insurance, drive at your own risk. that sounds like fun, demolition derby, i used to love watching this in the Astrodome. Nevermind Biden can get us pretty close to this, Venezuela coming to a town near you soon. :texasflag


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

c hook said:


> let's do away with all laws and rules, make it a free for all. get rid of drivers license and required insurance, drive at your own risk. that sounds like fun, demolition derby, i used to love watching this in the Astrodome. Nevermind Biden can get us pretty close to this, Venezuela coming to a town near you soon. :texasflag


ðŸ™„ drama much?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

SeaOx 230C said:


> Boom!!!!!!!!
> 
> What gives the Government the right?
> 
> ...


Bothers me none how unsafe other boaters operate on their own time. On their own private lake.

Bothers me greatly the danger inexperienced boaters put me and my crew in.


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Might have even been two licensed capts on board when that boat went down.....
Just glad no one was seriously injured.

QUOTE=blaze 'em;24001229]Ok we get it!!! We'll address you as captain. Geez....

I recall a major incident involving a shrimp boat, a tournament, and a licensed capt a few years ago... license didn't prevent that one...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

impulse said:


> And that's exactly my point. There's no way 99% of us could afford a 6 pack license if we had to hire someone to build up our days. That's never been the way it's done.
> 
> But read the OP again. He's suggesting requiring the 6 pack to even go out offshore on your own. So the only way to build up your days would be to hire a captain to take you out. For 90 days. At (I'm figuring) $500 a day.
> 
> ...


Again I dont know anyone who gets their sea service time by paying a Captain to take them. That's absurd. You can get your time a million other gainful ways. Or recreationally. Dont know how much clearer to put that. Yet you keep coming back to it. It is not even a consideration or point of contention whatsoever.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Capt Joeseph Hazelwood and Capt Francesco Schettino...... two more captains that I wouldnâ€™t want on my boat.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

ding-a-ling said:


> Might have even been two licensed capts on board when that boat went down.....
> Just glad no one was seriously injured.
> 
> QUOTE=blaze 'em;24001229]Ok we get it!!! We'll address you as captain. Geez....
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not to mention the licensed Captain and crew on the shrimpers.

Planes go down with a cockpit full of qualified pilots. Wait do they let anyone up in the air as long as you can write a check for the plane and pass a quick online safety class for kids?....hhhmmm

Trains crash into inanimate ice flows.

Equipment failures happen all the time. As well as mistakes made by experienced people.

But the sheer numbers of bad boaters is rising exponentially making it dangerous for others on the daily. Professional captains and very experienced recreational boaters alike....


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

Amen, it is coming real soooooon!!!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

sgrem said:


> Again I dont know anyone who gets their sea service time by paying a Captain to take them. That's absurd. You can get your time a million other gainful ways. Or recreationally. Dont know how much clearer to put that. Yet you keep coming back to it. It is not even a consideration or point of contention whatsoever.


One more time. You're right. That's the way it is.

But that's not the way the OP is recommending it stays. He's suggesting that EVERYONE who goes offshore should be required to have at least a 6 pack license holder in the boat.

If he gets what he's suggested, how will people go out to build the time to get that license without hiring someone? If you can't go out on your own, won't you have to hire someone to go with you- until you get the license?

I can't say it any plainer than that... You keep coming back to the way it is- not what he's recommending for the future.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ok....reading the OP I can see that take.

So a viable option would seem to be an advance boater safety course of some kind. 

The offshore game will continue to consume unprepared equipment and boaters. The maydays I hear from the bay boats on storm days is horrible.

The continued dangerous operation on the water is unnerving. Makes me better prepared and better able to predict and react but safety on the water follows the attitudes of current society it seems. No consideration for others.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I still strongly disagree with the idea of more control, restrictions, or mandatory educational class time. I live on the water, work on the water, and recreate on the water. No mandatory education is going to fix this problem.Itâ€™s another pipe dream to weed out idiots. Like every other activity we engage in, boating also requires full attention of our surroundings.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Probably right......


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Redtailcharters.com said:


> I still strongly disagree with the idea of more control, restrictions, or mandatory educational class time. I live on the water, work on the water, and recreate on the water. No mandatory education is going to fix this problem.Itâ€™️s another pipe dream to weed out idiots. Like every other activity we engage in, boating also requires full attention of our surroundings.


I totally agree. You can't legislate, enact laws, or require enough certifications to stop stupid.

You have to get a specific license to drive a motorcycle. It is above and beyond your regular license to operate a traditional motorized vehicle. Yet some of the most reckless people I see on the highway are motorcyclists. Weaving in and out of traffic at high rates of speed and no respect for lane boundaries. The extra requirements to be able to operate a motorcycle did absolutely zero to make some of those folks anymore responsible (btw I'm using this as an example, not harping on motorcycle folks as a whole).


----------



## ding-a-ling (Jul 29, 2005)

Ultimately, we are all considered equal by gravity and Archimedes principle, no matter if you are in a jon boat or a supertanker. When the weight of the vessel exceeds the weight of the water it displaces, pucker up, because you might be going down. Papers or no papers, time on the water is what it's about. A bilge filling up quickly 30 miles out really gets your attention, and i mean fast.
Great thread, learned a lot, and always enjoy the 2cool braintrust for good info and banter.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

The last thing I need in my life is some government regulatory body telling me when and where I can use my boat. I've been waiting on my Coast Guard Registration since March and it's being handled by a professional company. I'll take a hard pass on filling out forms, sitting through classes and filling out log books in hopes I can take my boat more than a few miles offshore.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

I totally disagree, I hold my Master Mariner and the more people with licenses makes guys with them (that actually use it for trade) look like idiots.

Send them to a boater's course and call it a day.

A LOT these 6 pack guys are making us look bad...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

GnarwhalOutdoors said:


> I totally disagree, I hold my Master Mariner and the more people with licenses makes guys with them (that actually use it for trade) look like idiots.
> 
> Send them to a boater's course and call it a day.
> 
> A LOT these 6 pack guys are making us look bad...


You mean them big boobed boat turkeys from Galveston that had someone sign off on their hrs really doesnâ€™t know how to operate a boat??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Bothers me greatly the danger inexperienced boaters put me and my crew in.


How do you know these "inexperienced boaters" do not have there 6pack? Do you speak to them personally and ask. Or do you assume because they did something in your opinion that was unsafe.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have certainly visited with a few. Always giving the benefit of the doubt and I have no problem engaging a dangerous boater politely and calmly given the chance. Anyone that knows me knows I have huge patience and simply dont get animated. The ones I have confronted have always been very apologetic and eager to learn. Stupidity and incompetence arent always the same thing.


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Sgrem you are absolutely right about that. Think of how many times we lend a hand at the boat ramp or see someone floating in the channel and stop to check on them only to find out the kill switch is disconnected or they are trying to start the engine with it in gear. There are lots of simple things that inexperienced boaters overlook.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Going to need to put the rubbers on of this one carries on much longer. Between the Self-interest and the self-righteous the ******** is getting deep.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

The lawsuits are coming? Has anyone sold a boat to an inexperienced person, then the new boat owner hurts someone, then the hurt person sues the person who sold the boat to the inexperienced.

Example: Newby Joe goes to a MarineMax. Newby Joe buys a $800,000 36 Yellow Fin with 3-425 Yamahas. Newby Joe jumps into his brand new $800,000 boat that he paid cash. Newby Joe races across Clear Lake and hit the Kemah "Good Time" boat that is full of kids (to buy a boat requires no boating knowledge or experience) . Newby Joe spent all his money on the boat so he has no money. He just bought the boat and didn't buy any insurance (insurance is not required to buy or own a boat). Who will the parents of the kids on the "Good Time Boat" sue? Newby Joe? MarineMax? Yellow Fin?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Go Man Go said:


> The lawsuits are coming? Has anyone sold a boat to an inexperienced person, then the new boat owner hurts someone, then the hurt person sues the person who sold the boat to the inexperienced.
> 
> Example: Newby Joe goes to a MarineMax. Newby Joe buys a $800,000 36 Yellow Fin with 3-425 Yamahas. Newby Joe jumps into his brand new $800,000 boat that he paid cash. Newby Joe races across Clear Lake and hit the Kemah "Good Time" boat that is full of kids (to buy a boat requires no boating knowledge or experience) . Newby Joe spent all his money on the boat so he has no money. He just bought the boat and didn't buy any insurance (insurance is not required to buy or own a boat). Who will the parents of the kids on the "Good Time Boat" sue? Newby Joe? MarineMax? Yellow Fin?


Maybe themselves for putting their kid in a known dangerous environment. Hell lets lock them up for neglect while we are blaming everybody for accidents. If they were goung to let their kid risk driwning, then maybe they shouldnt have had them in the first place.

Or better yet, sue the water for being wishy washy on floating the doomed boat. And the state too since they own clear lake. Maybe the faa too since they contriol airspace and neglected to provide adequate air to the drowning victims.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Pulling up tight boys, **** getting deep !!!

Already in place, as discussed
Boater Education Courses
https://tpwd.texas.gov/education/boater-education

Who must take boater education?
Anyone born on or after September 1, 1993 who operates any vessel over 15 horsepower, wind-blown vessel over 14 feet and all personal watercraft.



Go Man Go said:


> The lawsuits are coming? Has anyone sold a boat to an inexperienced person, then the new boat owner hurts someone, then the hurt person sues the person who sold the boat to the inexperienced.
> 
> Example: Newby Joe goes to a MarineMax. Newby Joe buys a $800,000 36 Yellow Fin with 3-425 Yamahas. Newby Joe jumps into his brand new $800,000 boat that he paid cash. Newby Joe races across Clear Lake and hit the Kemah "Good Time" boat that is full of kids (to buy a boat requires no boating knowledge or experience) . Newby Joe spent all his money on the boat so he has no money. He just bought the boat and didn't buy any insurance (insurance is not required to buy or own a boat). Who will the parents of the kids on the "Good Time Boat" sue? Newby Joe? MarineMax? Yellow Fin?


Could substitute Farm tractor, ATV, Bicycle, anything as an example.

To answer your question, no training, no licenses, absolutely nothing can or will protect you from the possibility of a suit. The parents could sue the Mother also for bringing him into this world. Nothing stops you from being sued but the truth, the only one responsible is the one behind the wheel.


----------



## reefmaker (Oct 1, 2006)

*license*

If you think you can fix stupid with book learning, take a look at our nation's young people. Be careful about taking freedoms away. I prefer natural selection.


----------



## Go Man Go (Feb 10, 2005)

Saint/president Biden will fix it. With $6/gallon gas, who can afford to run a boat?


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

More government control is right around the corner. Just hang on to your hat.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

as an unlimited master I see no reason for a license other than the above mentioned boater safety course. just remember the law of gross tonnage!


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Boatflounder said:


> as an unlimited master I see no reason for a license other than the above mentioned boater safety course. just remember the law of gross tonnage!


Great advice! The way I interpret things - the USCG license is mainly about protecting the people ON the boat and collision avoidance. The Boater Safety Course is all about protecting the people ON the boat as well as others around.

I think the fact we have a boater safety course requirement is great - even if it only covers people 27 and younger.

I'm sure this has been a frustrating thread for some but it's a good one.

Cheers
James


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

The OUPV course is informative but most of that stuff would go over the weekend warriors head. Plus, submitting to extensive background checks, random drug tests, and other formalities required to get your merchant mariners license seems excessive just to be a boat owner /casual operator. We need less gov control and more common sense. With the chaos weâ€™ve seen on the water, thatâ€™s especially been exposed now due to Instagram and other social networking sites, a basic IQ test would be a great start.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

offshorefanatic said:


> You mean them big boobed boat turkeys from Galveston that had someone sign off on their hrs really doesnâ€™t know how to operate a boat??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:rotfl:


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

*COVID Influence on Boating*



Jerry713 said:


> With the number of new boaters that are on the water I'm all for a license to operate any vessel. Too many people have the means to get on the water but zero experience or knowledge of boating. And I would not be on board for a grandfather rule. If you have the experience passing the test should be no problem.


It's amazing Jerry713 how close your post matches the following statement from military.com made on December 4, 2020. I think Adm. Schultz is referring to the explosion of boat purchases driven by COVID lockdowns.

"According to Coast Guard Commandant Adm. Schultz, the Coast Guard has seen a 12% uptick in search-and-rescue cases this year, an increase Schultz attributed to Americans desperate for recreation and who had "the means to buy a boat but don't necessarily have the experience or training" to operate one."


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I guess the government could prohibit boating again and send the coast guard home until covid is over.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

impulse said:


> And that's exactly my point. There's no way 99% of us could afford a 6 pack license if we had to hire someone to build up our days. That's never been the way it's done.
> 
> But read the OP again. He's suggesting requiring the 6 pack to even go out offshore on your own. So the only way to build up your days would be to hire a captain to take you out. For 90 days. At (I'm figuring) $500 a day.
> 
> ...


Please remember that I proposed a license only to go outside state waters (>9 miles). This thread took off in other directions that I didn't propose. You could get your 90 days of offshore sea time outside the demarcation line (jetties) but still in state waters. I see nothing wrong with new boaters getting 90 days of experience in state waters before heading deep offshore. Many experienced boaters already have the required experience.

Also please know that I have no interest in charging people to ride on their boat. I turn down most requests to train people unless they're referred to me by a friend. If you knew me you would realize how laid back I am. My inshore guide trips are very affordable and I offer a low cost trip for solo anglers. My goal is to entertain people and catch a few fish in the process.

Regarding posting with the name Captain, it was actually a mistake when I set up my account. I didn't realize I was supposed to pick an alias username and thought I was entering a nickname just for my personal profile.

:cheers:


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

*Green New Boat*



Go Man Go said:


> Saint/president Biden will fix it. With $6/gallon gas, who can afford to run a boat?


Does anyone know how to convert a 300 Yamaha to electric?


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> It's amazing Jerry713 how close your post matches the following statement from military.com made on December 4, 2020. I think Adm. Schultz is referring to the explosion of boat purchases driven by COVID lockdowns.
> 
> "According to Coast Guard Commandant Adm. Schultz, the Coast Guard has seen a 12% uptick in search-and-rescue cases this year, an increase Schultz attributed to Americans desperate for recreation and who had "the means to buy a boat but don't necessarily have the experience or training" to operate one."


I've seen an increase this year but honestly it's been going on for a few years. I think the education should be about boater safety but also about being respectful. As crowded as the bays are now being respectful of others is almost as important as boater safety.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> Please remember that I proposed a license only to go outside state waters (>9 miles). This thread took off in other directions that I didn't propose. You could get your 90 days of offshore sea time outside the demarcation line (jetties) but still in state waters. I see nothing wrong with new boaters getting 90 days of experience in state waters before heading deep offshore. Many experienced boaters already have the required experience.
> 
> Also please know that I have no interest in charging people to ride on their boat. I turn down most requests to train people unless they're referred to me by a friend. If you knew me you would realize how laid back I am. My inshore guide trips are very affordable and I offer a low cost trip for solo anglers. My goal is to entertain people and catch a few fish in the process.
> 
> ...


I think those of us opposed to your idea read it and understand you are talking can put going beyond 9 nm offshore.

You are proposing requiring government permission before boating beyond 9nm . Your idea would require a person to pay somebody to go with them to get the required hours.

Your idea would pretty much mean the end of private recreational offshore boating/fishing unless you pay a guide or have the funds and time to get the permission you speak of so you can use your own boat.

Your idea is perfectly clear.

We do not need you are anyone else to decide for us i we can take a boat offshore.

Between the Feds, the for hire sector, and th Commercial folks I think y'all have to much control already.

What is your interest in this? Why does it bother you If I go offshore or not?

Are you simply a concerned citizen worried some one may hurt themselves or die?

Or do you have some other interest in this?

Unbelievable the number of people that think they should get to decide what risks people take.

Stop it already we have entirely too many people that think they know whats best for everybody else's own good.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Hmm......

An offshore guide proposing no one can go offshore on their own without permission?


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

I am done with Micro-Managing people.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> Please remember that I proposed a license only to go outside state waters (>9 miles).
> 
> :cheers:


Please give one example of why this is needed.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

It's pretty simple but nothing will be done about it. If you buy a boat, TPWD requires a Boater's safety course certificate in order to register TX numbers. TPWD could make millions off of that, but wait, all they care about is gill netting 10 lb trout for research in the midst of spawning season.

They could also do a red snapper stamp to see how many snapper fishermen are in Texas, to get accurate numbers for the REC sector, etc and also could make millions off of that too.... but wait....

Sorry for my off tangent rant, just this topic has died about 3 pages ago.


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

Jolly Roger said:


> Please give one example of why this is needed.


He's a spy for Buddy... duh


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

*I Surrender to the Masses*

AS ONE PERSON MENTIONED . . . THIS THREAD IS DEAD!
:walkingsm


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

GnarwhalOutdoors said:


> He's a spy for Buddy... duh


Fore Hire sector Troll, not commercial is my guess. Self Interest, all about the $$$$.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> P
> 
> Regarding posting with the name Captain, it was actually a mistake when I set up my account. I didn't realize I was supposed to pick an alias username and thought I was entering a nickname just for my personal profile.
> 
> :cheers:


Is advertising your guide service under your Captain screen name a mistake also? or is 2cool running behind getting the site Sponsor banner to you?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Captain Allan Scott said:


> AS ONE PERSON MENTIONED . . . THIS THREAD IS DEAD!
> :walkingsm


Bye Felisha


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that we have a mutiny here fellas.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Somebody will be promoting inspection stickers for boats next. You know.....that yearly examination to ensure that for that moment your vehicle is "safe" as inspected?


----------



## GnarwhalOutdoors (Nov 21, 2020)

CarlH said:


> Everyone on this thread are most likely worthless on a boat, thatâ€™s why yâ€™all are arguing on 2cool. Carry on â€œcaptainsâ€...


When is the last time you looked in the mirror?

You literally just chimed into an argument... :headknock


----------



## burl123 (Aug 2, 2020)

HaHaHa Write a book and we will all read it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

CarlH said:


> Everyone on this thread are most likely worthless on a boat,â€...


Had to pull my boat out of the marina two times this year due to hurricanes, second time so late in the season have not even put it back into the sling because hunting season was few days away when it happened. Between weather and work have not fished as much as usually do, so would agree to some extent not as sharp as use to be. We did have some outstanding trips when able to go, and set a Texas and World record for Dog Snapper off my tub. So overall not a bad year for fishing, but a busy year combined with virus and politics. Wanted to fish yesterday, but started new project monday and once again work got in the way. Next year going to pass the responsibilities more often and just say **** it and go when I want too.

Other then that think you may have missed the irony of what you posted.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

If he was a uscg captain I bet this wouldnâ€™t of happened. Wait a minute..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

offshorefanatic said:


> If he was a uscg captain I bet this wouldnâ€™t of happened. Wait a minute..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain Crunch!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You have to have extensive experience on the water to earn an OUPV. They require lots of hours. Every boater should start with a jonboat and work their way up.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> You have to have extensive experience on the water to earn an OUPV. They require lots of hours. Every boater should start with a jonboat and work their way up.


More like you just need someone to sign off on your hours.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

https://www.portasouthjetty.com/art...oast-guard-boat-runs-into-port-aransas-jetty/

Hope the crew recovers.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Just an FYI, Coast Guard operators, by default, are not licensed captains...if that tells you anything.



Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

ShawnQ said:


> Just an FYI, Coast Guard operators, by default, are not licensed captains...if that tells you anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A307G using Tapatalk


I know that. Just making a point. A piece of paper doesnâ€™t make you qualified to be competent to run a vessel. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

jamesw said:


> To add to or correct one of the above posts - you don't just have to pass some tests and pay a fee to get a license - you have to have documented sea time signed off by another master or vessel owner. And it's a lot of days too. It still doesn't mean that you know how to maneuver a boat - as I can attest ;-)
> 
> James


This is a fact. I know a guy with a 100 Ton license that has never operated anything bigger than q 36 Contender. Only time he goes into the wheel house of a big boat is to ask the Captain what he wants for lunch. Sea time has nothing to do with being able to operate a boat


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> You have to have extensive experience on the water to earn an OUPV. They require lots of hours. Every boater should start with a jonboat and work their way up.


This is absolutely untrue. Yes you have to have sea time but you can get that working as a cook or making beds and cleaning heads. There is no requirement for being able to operate a boat.
Personally I think that OUPV license holders should have to demonstrate proficiency at operating the largest vessel their license covers.


----------



## TexasEdition (Jan 22, 2019)

Being a 100+ captain means commanding a crew, not piloting a vessel.


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

How can someone command a crew if they can't operate the vessell?


----------



## Tsip (May 21, 2004)

Congrats, Jolly, on the records.

Thanks to everyone else for the longest thread on the bluewater board in a year that wasnt a spam respawn.


----------



## Dranrab (Sep 6, 2013)

There is a lot to sink my teeth into in these 12 pages of posts. I like the idea of a basic educational requirement for boaters, and in fact most states have that now. To some degree, there is a disconnect between what is taught in those courses and what is going wrong out on the water. I took an approved course recently. There were questions about tsunami's, but none on safe speed. There were questions on pollution, but none on ditch kits. 

Some folks in our boating safety program don't like when we say this, but boating is a comparatively safe activity in terms of the number of fatalities per hour spent on the water. The thing that gets me is that the fatalities are almost always easily preventable with very little effort. Going back to what the OP said about requiring those going offshore to have some form of credential, the data does not support that at all. Historically the number of boating fatalities that happen on the Gulf or in Oceans is low. As a percentage of total fatalities, normally between 5-10% of the 600ish deaths each year. 

That's not to say that far offshore open water presents fewer risks. It does have some risks that are greater. In general though, offshore boaters manage those risks very well. When you look at the most common cause of fatalities, falls overboard are the number one killer. A person not wearing a PFD falls overboard. That is the cause of roughly half the fatalities. 

The number one cause of reportable accidents is collisions. Collisions with other vessels leads the way and collisions with fixed objects runs second. Fires, flooding and groundings lag behind those. Boats being operated inshore face a greater risk of collisions, because of the concentration of vessels on confined waterways and the prevalence of fixed objects. 

Once our 2020 data is complete I think we are going to see a 20-25% increase in fatalities. We had a large influx of new boaters. Existing boaters spent more time on the water. Boating Law Administrators from almost all of my 26 states reported near holiday weekend boating activity every weekend. Here's something that may be hard to account for. 2020 was stressful for a lot of people. I think boaters hit the water to burn off some steam in many cases and dropped their guard relative to safe operations and operating under the influence. In as much as our data can account for it, I think we are going to see an increase in the percentage of fatalities where alcohol was a contributing factor. 

Paddle sports participation increased dramatically. Power driven vessels are expensive, and the price continues to rise. Paddle craft give folks a way to get on the water for little money. And with NO requirement for education. Over the past 15 years canoe, kayak and SUP fatalities, as a percentage of all recreational boating fatalities, have risen from about 12% to about 22%. I would not be surprised to see that number up around 24-25% this year.


----------



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Excellent post with good data. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Offshore brings alot of different challenges. You do not take chances offshore. The gulf is not forgiving. You screw up it could easily be your life.When i was running charters if it was rough we didn't go. If you drank too much we would end the trip then and there. I didn't need a bunch of drunks to baby sit. I would have NONE of it.


----------



## Seahawk66 (Aug 11, 2010)

I think the Power Squadron boating course would be beneficial for recreational boaters; and I agree the USCG license is overkill for rec boaters. I remember a small outboard hailing me in the middle of the gulfstream and asking me which way the Bahamas were. I told him east and he admitted he did not have a compass. I hope they made it.


----------

